# makeup artist's manual - what would you want out of it?



## LC (Dec 31, 2010)

As part of some of the longer classes that I offer to aspiring makeup artists, I wrote a makeup artist's manual a couple years ago. This year I'm re-writing it, updating a lot of stuff. I wanted to get some opinions on topics and specific things you'd want to see covered in a makeup artist's manual if you had one. These are the topics that I already have...did i miss anything?



 	 		Brushes 101 (types, usages, and care)
 	 		Sanitization
 	 		Color theory
 	 		Skin care & skin types
 	 		Foundation
 	 		Eyes (many different eye looks, the break-down of what each product does, how to apply false lashes, etc)
 	 		Lips (and everything you'd need to know about them)
 	 		Cheeks
 	 		Contouring/highlighting (includes working with diff face shapes)
 	 		Brows (shaping, filling, correcting)
 	 		Correctional makeup
 	 		Bridal makeup
 	 		Theatrical makeup
 	 		Photoshoot tips
 	 		Tv/film makeup tips
 	 		Male makeup
 	 		Body painting 101
 	 		Starting your business
 	 		Keeping it professional
 	 		Making money
 	 		Your starter kit
 	 		Making the most out of your makeup (finding dual usages for most of your products)


----------



## mekaboo (Jan 3, 2011)

I dont think you missed anything. I saw these being offered on your blog and I cant wait to take one.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 3, 2011)

Colour correcting, covering tattoos, working with different eye shapes, a couple period looks (ie flapper, pin up), easy theatrical looks (exaggerated contouring, ageing, changing the skin tone).


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Jan 4, 2011)

What about editorial looks, skin tones...thats all I have for now. Good luck!


----------



## baghdad81 (Jan 11, 2011)

Kit essentials

  	Tools

  	Networking

  	How to take photos/document work


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 11, 2011)

I think coming from you this would be beautiful! Such a good artist and a great mother! I'm excited


----------



## mommys-makeup (Feb 1, 2011)

I would add airbrushing!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 1, 2011)

I would definitely add something about photographing makeup, and how to make face charts would be useful, too!


----------



## myluckypenny (Feb 1, 2011)

Building your portfolio w/ tear sheets and digital formats
  	   Hiring models/Model release forms/Business contracts and liabilities
  	      Airbrushing - Gun and compressor recommendations.


----------



## LC (Feb 3, 2011)

myluckypenny said:


> Building your portfolio w/ tear sheets and digital formats
> Hiring models/Model release forms/Business contracts and liabilities
> Airbrushing - Gun and compressor recommendations.


	just remembered the other day that speaking about portfolio presentation and content is a big one...

  	i'llalso add airbrushing. the other things you mentioned is in the business section


----------



## mommys-makeup (Mar 15, 2011)

When can we expect to see or buy this life saving manual girl? Can't wait to read it!!


----------



## rblopez95 (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't wait to read it. When will this be available?


----------

